

Like Hartserver on Facebook for your chance to win free hosting for a year - andyhart
https://www.facebook.com/hartserver

======
andyhart
Please 'like' us on Facebook for your chance to win a years' worth of shared
web hosting. We'll choose someone at random to win a Gold package for the year
(worth £63.75), offering 10GB webspace and 150GB monthly data transfer, as
well as unlimited features. No commitment required after the year. We'll even
throw in a free domain name for you from the TLDs we offer.

<http://www.facebook.com/hartserver>

Please pass this on if you know someone who may benefit. We'll choose a winner
at the end of October at random from all new likes collected this month.

A couple of T&Cs: No cash alternative. The hosting account is non-
transferrable, and cannot be transferred to another non-selected party. The
shared hosting account can be cancelled at the end of the year if required
without further payment or contract.

Good luck! :)

